# $2,000...let's go shopping!



## doinitrt (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new bike and budgeted $2,000 for my purchase. Before finding BD and Motobecane I was about to purchase an entry level bike not knowing I would be able to get the type of componets ect. Now I'm honestly a little overwhelmed by all the options and would like some assistance on getting the best value for my money.

I'm looking at the centuries, le champs, and a few Krestals but I'm a bit leary of the aggressive geo of the immortal line. The main use of the bike will be for long group rides some commuting, and in general just hitting the road when the weather is nice...no racing. I would prefer Shimano over SRAM and really have no preference of Ti over carbon at this price point. In looking at the componets is their a clear cut best value for the money bike offered up to $2,000? 

Please let me know what you all think and thank you for the insight.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah you can get a nice bike for $2000. I prefer the titanium bikes but then again have never ridden or owned a carbon bike. I just like the long lasting durable feeling of titanium. And I like how it looks. I would bet you would be happy with a lot of bikes but for me it was between the le champ and the century and I went with the le champ with sram rival. Another one I really like is the Gran Premio Inferno. That looks like a very classy bike. I know you said you prefer shimano but I think you could get used to sram very easy. I like sram better. I like the one lever that does it all with their shifters. Let me know what you choose.


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

I know it's the Motobecane forum and all but:
why don't you get this:









?
Stellar bike, within your price-range. No assembly needed, great warranty, possibly free tune ups by your LBS and other goodies.

You could also negotiate some free kit.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, the Tarmac is nice, but you can still have a Ti bike with better componentry for alot less money. Your strongest point would be the assembly part of it. My bike took me just a few minutes to assemble though. Everything was well adjusted, even the brake pads, and has not been a problem in the first 400 miles of use.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in the exact same boat: budget of $2000, can go over, but as it'll be a use-and-abuse bike, rather keep it less. 

I'm looking at the Immortal Fire SRAM Force, and looking at the geometry and comparing it to the Synapse, Madone H2 and Specialized (whatever the name was), my amateur analysis can't find that it is significantly different. I can't find the head tube length listed for the Immortal frame; everything seems on par with the average fit from any other bike.

I'm still going to visit one more LBS to _try_ to avoid internet shopping, but for $1,900 all I've seen in stores are carbon with Apex, or aluminum with 105.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Immortal Ice, with all Ultegra, and decent wheels. Enough left over to buy pedals and a saddle.

I have one. It's great.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

cyclesport45 said:


> I have one. It's great.


Is it overly "leaned over" in any way? Or does it ride just like any other race bike from Trek/Cannondale?


----------



## mochodurazo (Jul 21, 2011)

What crank do you prefer? std or compact.

Inmortal spirit $1999.99

with durace group & fsa carbon std crank


Inmortal Spirit $1799.95

with full 6700 ultegra std 53/39



Inmortal fire $1899.95

with full sram force group and compact crank, and better wheels than 2 before


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Cannondale SuperSix 105. You get an absolutely stellar carbon frame with decent components.


----------



## Utah (Apr 22, 2011)

I would get one of the Kestrel bikes from BD.


----------



## doinitrt (Aug 2, 2011)

mochodurazo said:


> What crank do you prefer? std or compact.
> 
> Inmortal spirit $1999.99
> 
> ...


I'm new to riding but would most likely prefer a compact as I can't avoid the hills and don't want to be the dude pushing the bike up the hill  . While the immortals do look nice I think the geo is more aggressive than I want. Looking specifically at the cranks may help me narrow down the choices, however I'm really just looking for the best value in the century or champ line...even then other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## doinitrt (Aug 2, 2011)

The Name brand bikes are nice, I just don't see them having the value of the moto line.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

The le champ Ti with Apex would get you up the hills and leave you some cash for pedals and such.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Motobecan Gran Premio Inferno.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Here you go, this bike will do exactly what you're asking, and then some. http://www.sunandski.com/Look_566_S...Road_Bike_10_p/7722024311000.htm?1=1&CartID=1

Taller head tube for less aggressive position. Solid Shimano 105 group. Plush and comfortable carbon frame, yet can keep up with any club ride. 

2nd choice would be Le Champ Titanium.


----------



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

might be late, but I can't post until I have 5 post so trying to get those in where I can. I bought the LeChamp CF Fire (Force) today for $1,900. Specialized has some old Carbon Pro Shoes for 100 and just looking for pedals now. Should run me around 2100 total for a sweet set up


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

ohvrolla said:


> Motobecan Gran Premio Inferno.



Ditto that. I got the pro with Ultegra...very nice. 
I want to ride centuries and just ride for fitness. The Gran Premio...in whatever setup you get...is a very smooth riding bike. I swapped out the seat like I would with most any bike and I want to swap stem and handlebars but outside of that, you're set to go. The stem and bars work fine and I'll use them for awhile and buy something on deep discount...just a personal preference.

Bad news is they only have the SRAM Red in black left and only in 54 and 61.You can pick one up and have a nickel left over.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I just ordered the Immortal Fire SRAM Force with Ksyrium Elite wheels for $1895. I went to six different local stores, several of them twice, and the last time I asked specifically if they would compete with bikesdirect on price and sell something high end carbon with Rival/Force and a good wheelset. I said I would love to buy locally, but as any rational customer would have to go with the competition if they are better. They wouldn't bulge on price, and even for $2650 for a Cannondale SuperSix with Rival, the wheelset would've only been Aksium (260 gram heavier and with exposed nipples). If they could have sold it for $2000 after tax, I would have bought it instead - and I believe the LBS would still turn a profit. 

Of course the LBS guys were telling me that the Motobecane carbon frames were made by some junk company, and when I said "but it is the same factory that makes those frames", they said they were made to different spec by different workers. Like yeah right. One guy went as far as saying I would need to wait 8 months to get a crash replacement frame - and told me that to replace a Fuji frame I would only need to pay $900 (discounted from $1300) and wait 5 days. Immortal frames are sold for $700 on ebay--$400 with a good faith warranty/crash replacement from bikesdirect. I don't know why these people must lie to get my business. But anyway.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

swidd said:


> I just ordered the Immortal Fire SRAM Force with Ksyrium Elite wheels for $1895. I went to six different local stores, several of them twice, and the last time I asked specifically if they would compete with bikesdirect on price and sell something high end carbon with Rival/Force and a good wheelset. I said I would love to buy locally, but as any rational customer would have to go with the competition if they are better. They wouldn't bulge on price, and even for $2650 for a Cannondale SuperSix with Rival, the wheelset would've only been Aksium (260 gram heavier and with exposed nipples). If they could have sold it for $2000 after tax, I would have bought it instead - and I believe the LBS would still turn a profit.
> 
> Of course the LBS guys were telling me that the Motobecane carbon frames were made by some junk company, and when I said "but it is the same factory that makes those frames", they said they were made to different spec by different workers. Like yeah right. One guy went as far as saying I would need to wait 8 months to get a crash replacement frame - and told me that to replace a Fuji frame I would only need to pay $900 (discounted from $1300) and wait 5 days. Immortal frames are sold for $700 on ebay--$400 with a good faith warranty/crash replacement from bikesdirect. I don't know why these people must lie to get my business. But anyway.


I went through the same thing. LBS wouldn't budge and I respect that. However, I wasn't going to budge either.
There is some merit in what they said. The large mfg bikes do put big $$ into R&D and the frames are arguably better. I'll even say that they ARE better. The question though is...are they so much better that you'd pay $600+ dollars and get lower components? There are forums full of that argument. Some guys will do it gladly and others won't. I don't think the MB are junk but I think they are 'inferior' but only by degrees and it's those few degrees...real or perceived...that makes two riders make different decisions.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

this thread is a little old but I would add that the immortal fire does have an aggressive geometry but I don't think it's incredibly aggressive. I just rode a century on it and was pretty darn comfortable on it. Mine came with aa pretty long steerer and once I cut it down some I made it a lot more aggressive but if I had left it where it was and flipped the stem up, it wouldn't be all that of an agressive ride and for the price, its hands down the best value on the bikesdirect website. The ksyrium elite wheels and full force group really put the bike over the top in my opinion. Most of the high ultegra and duraace bikes arent fully ultegra/duraace. many have cane creek brakes and other brand cranks. All of the SRAM bikes are full sram groups. personally, I just made the switch to sram and will have a hard time seeing the need to go back to shimano anytime soon.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I did a metric century today, and for a while I kept up with a few pros. It was extremely hilly, so I eventually fell off with cramping legs during climbing. Nothing wrong with the Immortal as far as speed and power goes. Had it up to 45mph on rough downhills, it was more comfortable the faster it goes.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Utah said:


> I would get one of the Kestrel bikes from BD.


this! :thumbsup:


----------

